# the goat's leaving



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had my Torrid Red 05 M6 for a little over a year now. but i think ive almost decided that it's time to part with it. im in need of something a little bigger. i am absolutly crazy about the car, the speed, the sound everything, except for the space. if i had something else to drive as well it would be different, but its my every day driver. im looking at trading it for the new black 2007 chevy avalanche. anyone think im stupid or have any comments?


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

An Avalance is a very nice vehicle....like a caddy... :cool 
I understand the room thing...get an older ext cab chevy or something! you don't have to say good bye to the goat!!! :confused -surley there's another way!?!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My paid for daily driver so I can keep the goat a hobby car:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Avalanches are big, ill handling, slow, gas hogs. Other than that, they're great! So mark my vote as a "crazy" one. Better off keeping your car and getting something used for bombing around in.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya know I gotta go with a vote of slightly crazy on this one....why not pick up a reliable and inexpensive 90's civic or something for a daily? You can find things in good shape for a few grand, and that should more than account for making up on space!! Especially if you find a hatch. Plus it will hardly cost anything, and it won't eat any gas at all. Nothing says you can only have one car ya know


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Avalanches are big, ill handling, slow, gas hogs. Other than that, they're great! So mark my vote as a "crazy" one. Better off keeping your car and getting something used for bombing around in.


:agree :agree


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

if can afford it buy another daily car with more room. I am in the process of doing that.:agree


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

yeh getting another car would be the perfect answer to my situation, but im in college and as many of you know funds can be a little short at times. especally after insurance and gas, etc. so just multiplying that by to could be unbearable. so i dont know what im gonna do yet...gotta put some serious thought into this one.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

wait for the new grand prix,,looks like a 4 door GTO with a slightly less tuned LS2!! just my .02


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

dustin60 said:


> yeh getting another car would be the perfect answer to my situation, but im in college and as many of you know funds can be a little short at times. especally after insurance and gas, etc. so just multiplying that by to could be unbearable. so i dont know what im gonna do yet...gotta put some serious thought into this one.


I know money+college=sucks, but I know you can afford a CRX or something......couple grand, virutally free on insurance (just carry liability), I think we pay like $2/month or something on ours for liability only, espsecially since we have other more pricey cars on there. Beaters are the way to go, don't get rid of the goat!!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> My paid for daily driver so I can keep the goat a hobby car:


Wow! Nice parking job! Have you considered an SUV? :rofl:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Go Dog Go said:


> I know money+college=sucks, but I know you can afford a CRX or something......couple grand, virutally free on insurance (just carry liability), I think we pay like $2/month or something on ours for liability only, espsecially since we have other more pricey cars on there. Beaters are the way to go, don't get rid of the goat!!


CRX, now that's a name I haven't heard in a while. Owned a couple of them some time ago, an 84 and an 88. The '88 Si was fun to drive and great on gas - even driving extra hard (82.5 miles in 57 minutes), I managed 28 MPG, normally in the 35 to 38 MPG range on a 165-mile daily commute (haven't had to commute this distance since '99).

Nowhere near GTO fast though, 0 to 60 was about 7.5 and best quarter was in the mid 15s (that was after an engine swap). You sat low enough that it felt faster than you were actually going, like a kart.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

BigNick said:


> CRX, now that's a name I haven't heard in a while. Owned a couple of them some time ago, an 84 and an 88. The '88 Si was fun to drive and great on gas - even driving extra hard (82.5 miles in 57 minutes), I managed 28 MPG, normally in the 35 to 38 MPG range on a 165-mile daily commute (haven't had to commute this distance since '99).
> 
> Nowhere near GTO fast though, 0 to 60 was about 7.5 and best quarter was in the mid 15s (that was after an engine swap). You sat low enough that it felt faster than you were actually going, like a kart.


:agree Yup!!! Go-karts they are! Super fun for being beater POSs that you can toss around anywhere. And like you said, can't beat the gas mileage! I see pristine ones come up now and then for 4 or so grand, and theres always plenty up for grabs in the 1-2k range! Plus with the number of engine swaps available for that thing, you can get her moving along a lot better in limited time with limited moolah.

So, again, I vote.....KEEP THE GOAT!!!!!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

You will likely get MURDERED on the trade. MURDERED. Dead.......... Keep the Goat and buy a beater. A small Japanese truck might be useful to you. If you can afford to swap out to an Avalanche (Way WAY down on my list of desirables FWIW) you can afford a beater and the insurance. 

From a financial standpoint, dumping the car is a BAD idea. Sorry to say, you are in a financial abyss car wise. 

If you really really have to sell, (I hope you have the GTO's title) Dont buy a new Avalanche - Nice enough I guess, but resale is Freakin' HORRID. Look at a used one. 

Flipping late model cars that have been bought on time is one of the most fundamental and serious financial mistakes young people make. When you buy a car, - you should not EVEN THINK of trading it off until it is paid for, or very nearly so.

Just my .02


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree on the "you're gonna hate it". I owned a 2003 SRT-4 modded very well and decided I wanted something with better gas mileage. So I sold it to a friend of mine and bought a 2005 Toyota Tacoma 4 banger. After a month of driving the Yota, I decided that was the dumbed crap I had ever done. So needless to say, I bought a GTO and the Yota is for sale in the paper. And so far, no calls on it. Haha. but then again, the GTO has more room than the Yota and the SRT-4. But the moral to the story is, its hard to get use to an "everyday driver vehicle" after owning head turner.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> You will likely get MURDERED on the trade. MURDERED. Dead.......... Keep the Goat and buy a beater. A small Japanese truck might be useful to you. If you can afford to swap out to an Avalanche (Way WAY down on my list of desirables FWIW) you can afford a beater and the insurance.
> 
> From a financial standpoint, dumping the car is a BAD idea. Sorry to say, you are in a financial abyss car wise.
> 
> ...



Best advice I've heard all week. Smart people buy a car to keep--only smart financial decision. Not saying tranding around cars constantly isn't doable for some people (or what some people like to do) but for 99% of us that isn't the way to go.

If you find yourself stuck in a hole.....the first thing you have to remember to do is STOP DIGGING


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

We all know that the GTO represents a compromise in a lot of respects. It is, after all, a driver's car. Most of us tend to use the horsepower and performance to make ourselves happy. Making yourself happy in a truck that looks like the plastic engineers from Mattel got to it is not going to happen. They are big, heavy and are about as fun as a date with your sister. They are also a vehicle that appeals to a narrow market sector. If you want a truck, buy a truck - one with a regular bed. The price is better going in and better on resale. The GTO is marketed and built by GM, but is the most un-GM thing I've ever owned. All of the late domestic GM stuff is anything but good from a repair standpoint. If the GTO has to leave and you have to buy a truck, please see the new Toyota full size piece. Your walllet will thank you downstream. Resale on Toyotas is pretty darn good. 
Oh, can anyone explain why GM redesigned all 7 of its trucks and still does not have a diesel in anything less than 3/4 ton? Ford's no smarter. Watch and see who brings the first diesel to market in a half ton. I'll bet it is from Japan. Oh, if you think diesels are slow, as the folks at audi how their diesel race cars are running - or just drive a new Mercedes 300 with the oil burner in it.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the perfect car for you a jeep liberty the new one 04-07 i think they have a 5.7 liter v8 I don't know what the specs are but my nerbighor has one and he says it is real torquey the car sounds badass to nice and deep not to metion it has gps. I would like to have both.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

kerno said:


> Oh, can anyone explain why GM redesigned all 7 of its trucks and still does not have a diesel in anything less than 3/4 ton? Ford's no smarter. Watch and see who brings the first diesel to market in a half ton. I'll bet it is from Japan. Oh, if you think diesels are slow, as the folks at audi how their diesel race cars are running - or just drive a new Mercedes 300 with the oil burner in it.


Would you get good Better gas millage with a disel I do not know much about them except how crazly detuned they come from the factory. Do you even have change the oil in a disel ?

I am not relly a truck person but disel make more since somtime than other. IMO the reason they don't is because most things you would you do with a half ton you would need the power to do. 

Have you gus seen the nwe FJ kind of odd if you ask me.
.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I had my Impala for a spare, sold it saved money. 

Someone messed it up before I could sale it so I lost alot


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I had my Impala for a spare, sold it saved money.
> 
> Someone messed it up before I could sale it so I lost alot



Huh :confused


----------

